# CYBER MONDAY at TICK PERFORMANCE: 5% off our Adjustable Clutch Master Cylinder Kits!



## [email protected] (Aug 31, 2011)

GTOForum.com Members, as part of our Cyber Monday festivities, we're offering 5% off of our entire line of Adjustable Clutch Master Cylinder Kits! You can see our kit for 2004-2006 GTO here:

​
..and if you've got a different vehicle, you can view our entire line of products here: Tick Performance Products - Tick Performance

Simply enter coupon code "GTOFORUM" during checkout, and your discount will be applied. This offer expires at midnight, so get your orders in quickly! 

Let me know if you have any questions! Thanks in advance guys.


----------

